# System Update in the settings menu



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone know how this is supposed to work or what it does? I plugged in a USB stick and it said it couldn't do it and to visit dealer if it continues to not proceed. Is this secretly a way to update the radio?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TexasRaider94 said:


> Anyone know how this is supposed to work or what it does? I plugged in a USB stick and it said it couldn't do it and to visit dealer if it continues to not proceed. Is this secretly a way to update the radio?


Only dealers can access the updates. They literally have guidelines on what kind of USB and how to access the system to put the updates on the USB. I would love to post the GM article for this but this computer blocked GM Techlink. 

In short, it's a feature you can't use at home.


----------

